# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  الرقص العصري لتوحيد الإنسان العربي

## أم خطاب

*الرقص العصري لتوحيد الإنسان العربي*

د. تيسير الفتياني

5/10/2007

عجز البعض عن توحيد الأمة بعد طرح مشاريع ارتجالية وانفعالية عديدة، بداية بالجامعة الإسلامية لتوحيد امة الإسلام ومرورا بجامعة الدول العربية للم شمل الأمة العربية وما أجمل النشيد الصباحي في المدارس بلاد العرب أوطاني من الشام لبغداد ثم دول المواجهة ودول المساندة وبعدها الصلح المنفرد والذي تلاه نشيد موطني موطني ثم حارتي حارتي ثم أنا وبس...
واليوم نفاجأ بمهرجان موحد للرقص المعاصر في ثلاث عواصم عربية وللمرة الأولى في عمان وبيروت ورام الله وفي وقت واحد تنظمه شبكة تبادل الأنشطة الثقافية ((مساحات)) لتنمية التبادل الثقافي والفني وتطوير مفهوم الرقص المعاصر ونشره في المنطقة، والمهرجان هو ثمرة تعاون ثلاثة مهرجانات عربية هي ((ملتقى بيروت الدولي للرقص المعاصر)) و ((مهرجان عمان للرقص الدولي)) و ((مهرجان رام الله للرقص المعاصر)) فبيروت ترقص على أشلاء شهدائها وتتزلج على دماء نسائها وأطفالها ويسمع صدى رقصها من عماراتها وأحيائها المدمرة، ورام الله ترقص من خلال جدارها وأحزان أسراها وانين جرحاها ومواكب شهدائها وإقامة المستعمرات على أراضيها المغتصبة وعمان (حفظ الله عمان وكل بلد عربي وإسلامي) ترقص على مزيد من كبت حرياتها وغض الطرف عن الفساد ورفع أسعارها.
وبناء على الأسباب الموجبة للرقص الجماعي قررت تلك الشبكة ان تعمل هذه المهرجانات مجتمعة لتربية الطاقات الإبداعية وتهيئة المواهب لبناء ما خرب في بيروت وهدم الجدار العنصري في رام الله ومنع الجرافات من الوصول للمسجد الأقصى، وإطلاق الحريات والعدالة والتوازن الاجتماعي من عمان ليساهم الجميع في تأسيس مشهد رقص عربي معاصر يحرر الأقصى ويطرد الغزاة من بغداد ويفسح المجال للقاء مصممي الرقص الدوليين لاكتشاف مواهب جديدة لطرد قوة التحالف من أفغانستان والإثيوبيين من الصومال والروس من الشيشان. وذلك من خلال تمحور فلسفة اللوحات الراقصة التي تُوجه الى الشباب الإسلامي بشكل عام والى الشباب العربي بشكل خاص، حول مواضيع اجتماعية متنوعة مستوحاة من واقع الحياة، تربي الشباب على العزة والكرامة والشجاعة وتكون وثيقة الصلة بتقوية الذات لمواجهة الجماهير المعجبة بحرية التعبير بالجسد وهز الحوض بالكثير من الحركات لأنه نقطة الارتكاز التي تتحكم بالجسد رمز الخصب والوجود بأسلوب إبداعي راق وبحرفية عالية تترجم لغة الجسد المتوازية. ليساهم الرقص في إيصال شعور الألم بخسارة الأحباب والمدن المدمرة حتى تلتحم دمعتا الفرح والحزن مع الإصرار على المقاومة والكفاح من اجل التعاون لتحطيم جدار الصمت العربي في عرض يمثل ثمرة التعاون لتحطيم جدار الصمت العربي ولتخفيف وطأة الألم فكان مهرجاناً موحداً ومُهرّجاً يرقص لأطفال ونساء يموتون فلعل هذا الرقص يعيد الأمة رأسا على عقب ويخرجها من انعزالها عن العالم الخارجي ويخفف معاناتها من الفراغ ويجعلها تحرز تقدماً في طريق السلام. ويعزز التواصل الثقافي بين الشعوب ويعرف الأطفال والشباب والمهتمين على تقنيات رقص مختلفة وأساليب جديدة لتوطيد معرفتهم ومخزونهم الفلسفي والاجتماعي والثقافي في إطار فني، وإتاحة فرصة لهم للتعبير عن أفكارهم المتذبذبة وهويتهم المتأرجحة من خلال العروض وورشات العمل والمحاضرات والتي ستركز على توطيد هويتنا الراقصة محلياً وإبرازها على خارطة العالم الفنية من اجل تعزيز التواصل الثقافي بين مؤسسات وفرق ومهرجانات الرقص وتبادل الحوار فيما بينها، وبناء شراكة فعلية بين العاملين في مجال الرقص وخلق نواة لشبكة تضم مؤسسات وفرق ومهرجانات الرقص العربية والعالمية بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للرقص والذي يصادف يوم (29) نيسان كل عام ونأمل أن لا ينطبق علينا المثل (يجمعهم الطبل وتفرقهم العصا) وكل عام وامتنا بخير.


منقول
أم خطــasــاب

----------

